# Show off your shallow tanks



## Danny (5 Dec 2017)

After having to move my current tank I have realised I have the perfect place for a 4ft tank now, I'm having visions of a 4ft shallow tank after looking at a few shallow scapes.

I have a 120x45x20 in mind and would like to see what others have done with similar sized tanks.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (6 Dec 2017)

This is my 3ft tank when it was in its prime, tearing it down ATM to do a blackwater with lots of wood etc. I guess its more narrow than shallow  90cm x 21cm x 25cm


IMG_9802 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Dec 2017)

And also check this out https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/show-your-shallow-tank.33919/


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (6 Dec 2017)

To those who keep shallow tanks, do you find compared to deeper tanks they are more prone to algae? My bookshelf tank is the only tank I really get algae in (the other tanks have algae but not to the same level) I get a fair bit of algae on the glass, I am guessing because its so narrow and shallow its gets a lot of light.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Dec 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> I am guessing because its so narrow and shallow its gets a lot of light.


Well sure, that was my initial thought too. Obviously, being shallow light intensity doesn't need to be as high to get optimum PAR at the substrate.
I don't have a PAR meter but I'll bet my tanks have relatively moderate light levels; optimising CO2 flow and distribution is far more important.


----------



## Edvet (6 Dec 2017)

A shallow tank has a better surface/volume ratio, improved gas exchange?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Dec 2017)

I rescaped my bookshelf tank today, will create a journal soon, water is about 20cm deep, raise the light right up as I am trying to go for a blackwater look / slow growers.


IMG_0891 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Aqua360 (10 Dec 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> This is my 3ft tank when it was in its prime, tearing it down ATM to do a blackwater with lots of wood etc. I guess its more narrow than shallow  90cm x 21cm x 25cm
> 
> 
> IMG_9802 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



Cool light fixture, I like how high it is raised. Clean set-up


----------

